# I think we are getting close....



## bbredmom (Sep 30, 2008)

I think Rosie is getting close....shes acting different, the border collie is STALKING HER, and her belly has shifted. Also, her ligs are GONE, her back seems arched....

I've got her isolated , fresh stall, BOSS seeds in food, etc. Here are some pics from tonite. what do you think?


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

yes , her tail head is ARCHED! you should be expeting soon!!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh yes, she looks really ready...did she kid yet?


----------



## bbredmom (Sep 30, 2008)

As of this morning, she has not kidded yet. I'm a little worried, b/c she is about a week early. But if she has multiples, I guess thats normal.

She hasn't lost her kidding cork yet, but we are keeping her in the stall. I just dont want to risk anything bad happening.

She seems fine. I, however, am a wreck. My hubby is not much better. 

Anyone out there willing to share their number incase of an emergency?


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

bbredmom -

Looks like things are going smooth. Has her udder become any tighter and fuller? Not all the time will you see the mucus plug. I have only seen it a couple times on 10ish kiddings last year. She could have lost it weeks ago and not known.

It does look like she is getting close! You should have a set of twins soon (just my guess!)

I am on yahoo messanger under [email protected] or my cell # is 509.499.5828 I am at work - however is what I usually do is listen to the message and then call the person back if I don't know who it is. My work number is 208.769.7821

Hope everything goes great!!


----------



## bbredmom (Sep 30, 2008)

Thank you so much for your contact info! I hope I wont need it, but I want to be prepared.

Her udder had started to get fuller and tighter, and is more noticable from the back. She's also been right by my side whenever I'm outside, which is very strange for her. She is a standoffish goat.

Hubby just checked on her-said she is fine, laying down, chewing cud. She'll get up and stretch every once in a while, and then lay back down.

Should I be concerned about the early onset? Like I said, I've only been able to feel the babies once or twice, and that was weeks ago. But this past weekend they were going crazy! I guess settling in for birth.

So ya'll think twins? Ok, if that's the casr I want :girl: :boy: . I know its weird to want a boy, but since these are Jack's babies, we'd love to have a little Jack Junior. Or Jackie O, if the case turns out.

God, I'm so nervous!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

She is totally within range to deliver. I have a doe that always delivers about 143.

Just watch - you will see her back legs become posty and she will stop - gaze out like she is "stoned" and then stretch and possibly talk to her tummy.

Call me if need be!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

That stretching is a good sign she's getting close! Hopefully she'll go soon for you, after my recent "emergency" I'll say a little ray: for an easy delivery and hope for :girl: :boy: 
Good luck!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Looks like she's doing good so far. I'm not the most experienced, but I have had to assist a couple times so feel free to call me whenever: 978-870-3769. I am up crazy hours so don't worry about it being to late or early. 

I hope everything goes well and that you have some new :baby: :baby: on the ground soon!


----------



## Iwantgoats (Oct 3, 2008)

I just wanna say that you all are fantastic. Here is a person that is nervous and in need of encouragement and people just open up and freely give telephone numbers and call anytime day or nights. That is totally awesome :clap: 

I hope you have new kids soon and everything goes well for your momma and babies.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

That is what we are here for :wink:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Yep, that is why I am a here. Everyone is so great. I know when you are in a situation and you can tell others what to do, but when it is your turn, well you just do brain dead.

Here is my cell number if you need it 719-440-1623. I am always open to help anyone,


----------



## bbredmom (Sep 30, 2008)

You guys are the best! I'm sitting here are my deak tearing up b/c ya'll dont even know me, and I can feel the support! Thans so much.

DH says she is restless and seems to want out of the pen. Probably to go have her babies in the woods somewhere....

I'll let you know as soon as anything happens! I'm skipping lunch so I can leave early....


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

she is definitely getting closer........ as said before ........you do not always see the "glow plug"......that's what I call it.....LOL
her tail head is definitely dropped.............. if she kids now........she's in the safe zone and should be alright.........she is not trying to push yet......... so you shouldn't worry to much..............it's when they are in full labor and nothing happens .............you should start to .......really worry..........."I know easier said then done"....... It is going to be very soon... :girl: :boy: ....


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I received your add for yahoo messanger and you have been added! Good luck and I am here if you need me! Anytime!


----------



## MysticHollowGoats (Sep 10, 2008)

bbredmom said:


> DH says she is restless and seems to want out of the pen. Probably to go have her babies in the woods somewhere....quote]
> 
> Put a lead on her and take her for a short walk......exercise is important at the end of pregnancy. It helps with proper kid arrangment for delivery.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Put a lead on her and take her for a short walk......exercise is important at the end of pregnancy. It helps with proper kid arrangment for delivery.


 I to agree........or if you can let her graze and move around........in the day........but still keep an eye on her.............I have noticed if I pen them up ............they are not happy about being alone...........so I changed my mind about penning them up during the day..............It does help...........


----------



## bbredmom (Sep 30, 2008)

Hubby just left for Work, and I'll get home about 4:00 PM, so I'll let her out then, very supervised, with the border collie.

I gotte give credit to our BC and GSD puppy. Without any formal training, they have learned to round up the goats, and the BC especially watches the pregnant ones like a hawk. After our two goats were killed a few weeks ago, she was devastated. 

If Rosie doesn't pop tonite, I'm going to not only have the baby monitor on full blast, but I'll probably leave Sophie (BC) out there with her outside the pen.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

WOW, I hope you have the  on. I hope she decides to have those babies about 5 minutes after you get home, that way you can be there for her, an witness the whole thing. 
BUT, now you know that she just heard DH leave? Sometimes that is all it takes. Good Luck and get that camera ready.


----------



## MysticHollowGoats (Sep 10, 2008)

sweetgoats said:


> BUT, now you know that she just heard DH leave? Sometimes that is all it takes. Good Luck and get that camera ready.


Ha, thats funny AND very true. But you might give bbredmom a heart attack talking like that LOL :worried: :hair:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> BC especially watches the pregnant ones like a hawk.


 Our LGD does that............ he knows when it's time...... he has the know how on......... I must get rid of the mess or predators .....smell it .........and that is when kids are prey..............so our LGD cleans it up.......he lays real near ......guarding her..................when the doe is done and I move her and the kids.......into the bonding stall........... our dog gets busy and cleans it up........... ewww.....LOL .......... But it's better then me ........having to clean it up........ :shrug: .....  
Our dog is named "BOB" by the way.........I didn't want human "BOB" to think I was talking about him.... 

Sometimes the doe will say.........."Alright they left ..........now I can kid". It is so frustrating ..........you leave for only a few minutes and come back.....they have 1 or 2 kids on the ground....... :shocked:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I hope she waits for you....and watch for her to get posty...there are some pics here for reference...posty girls usually go within a few hours. And I'm sure she'll be just fine and I hope she does give you a "jack Jr"


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

The best way to reach me is through IM though or e-mail me at: [email protected]


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

I hope she pops soon for you, and everything goes smoothly!


----------



## bbredmom (Sep 30, 2008)

Alright, it's 12:30 here, and still no babies. Lots of streching, yawning, grumbling, and shuffling, but no big contractions.

My fingers can "meet" around her tailhead. Ligs are completely gone.

I'm sooooo tired, but can't imagine going to sleep.


----------



## bbredmom (Sep 30, 2008)

Ok, its now 8:45. I am at work, exhausted, and still kidless!

Rosie seems completely fine, only a slight discomfort getting up and down. We noticed last night around 4:00 her breathing was a little labored-it sounded like Darth Vader was in the barn! But when I went to check on her, there was no major pushing going on, just the same stretch, yawn, grumble, eat, eat, eat, eat!

I haven't seen the amniotic fluid yet, so I'm not very worried. My instincts tell me it will be today, just becuse she is getting soooo low and wide in the belly, where before she carried him/her/them high. When should I start to get worried??

:sigh: :sigh: :sigh: 

Hubby is going to take the day off work, so someone will be home all day. I have blankets, lube, anticeptic, a nose cleaner, and lots of information. I also have the camera and headlamp at the ready!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

She is in there early stages yet, if you noticed her belly dropping and her tail is mushy, she is "preparing". Were there any significant changes with her udder? Some does will fill it right before your eyes the day they deliver....very good of your hubbyto stay home with her, it will comfort her as much as it does you to know that he is there. Rosies breathing sounding that way is common, I have a doe that will do that and have me running to the barn for 3 days before she finally decides to show me her babies. :wink:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Will DH be home wit her today? I will bet you have two beautiful does when you get home today. They are going to be so darn cute.

Keep us as posted as you can. Good luck :thumbup:


----------



## bbredmom (Sep 30, 2008)

Sweet Hubby Just called:

"Are you sure this goat is pregnant?"

"What? Why?"

"Cause she's just laying there, not doing anything! Maybe she's just fat...."

"Yeah, and the fat moves in her belly and has tiny hooves."

"But she's not doing anything! How long will this go on!"

"....."

I dread my own future pregnancies.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I also agree........... she will kid very soon..........


----------



## MysticHollowGoats (Sep 10, 2008)

Tell him to check the whites of her eyes......when they are bloodshot she is in for real better have your stuff ready labor!

I have had ligs come and go but once thier eyes are bloodshot then I know its for real.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

MysticHollowGoats said:


> Tell him to check the whites of her eyes......when they are bloodshot she is in for real better have your stuff ready labor!
> 
> I have had ligs come and go but once thier eyes are bloodshot then I know its for real.


 I have never seen my goats with blood shot eyes. I have never heard of that before.

She will go when SHE wants to go not when YOU are ready. YOu do know they do have a code. They will hold off until they drize you totally crazy. :hair:


----------



## bbredmom (Sep 30, 2008)

Does a brisk tail wag mean anything? He just called and said she is laying down, wagging her tail like crazy, and her stomach is rippling every few minutes.


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

her stomach is 'rippling'? If I understood right she may be having contractions . . . :shrug:


----------



## MysticHollowGoats (Sep 10, 2008)

You have to pull the lid up to actually see the whites of her eyes.

I learned this last year from a bigtime Nubian breeder...he has his herd and herd name for 17 years.
Others agreed when he told me this.........and sure enough all 3 of mine did have bloodshot eyes this year.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Just to let you all know - bbredmom is on her way home right now. She wants to make sure that she is there through all of it and will be keeping in touch. We have been talking through messanger - so wanted to let you all know.


----------



## MysticHollowGoats (Sep 10, 2008)

So they think this is really it??


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

she sent me a text saying that Rosie is laying down, contracting, and her tail is going 90 mph. she asked what I would do and I told her that if that was the case and it was me - I would go home just to make sure if I wanted to make sure that I caught it all. 

This goatie is a FF and a first time for bbredmom.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I hope she gets there in time and Rosie isn't "fooling" with them...the tail going and seeing contractions is a good sign that she's in labor. Praying for a healthy un eventful delivery :hug:


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

Horray, babies on the way! :leap: i forgot to ask tho . . . what breed of goat is it? :greengrin:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

If I remember right - doe is a nubian boer and the sire is pygmy spanish


----------



## MysticHollowGoats (Sep 10, 2008)

Seems like it SHOULD go smoothly with the buck being half pygmy.


----------



## bbredmom (Sep 30, 2008)

OK, I'm home. Drove waaaay too fast, but thats not important. 

Rosie is laying on her left side. Her Stomach is definitely rippling in what I suppose are contractions. She also doesn't want to eat, just nibblle.

She is making little whiny noises everyonce in a while. Her Udder is 1/3 as big as this morning. She looks giant.

What can I do? 

Oh, also, the buck is all of a sudden REALLY interested in her. Yesterday, couldn't care less. Within the last hour, nosing at the pen and such. She got out for a walk, and he tried to mount her. My Hubby is sooooo mad at Butch right now. 

Could she be releasing labor hormones that drive a buck wild?

Thanks everyone, especially Kelebek. I'm going back out to the barn right now.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

definately he is smelling the hormonal change in her.

Sounds like she is progressing. Just sit back, enjoy the ride - and you will be fine!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

OH how exciting. FF for both of you. 

I bet you will come in after the babies are born, but do not forget to get towels to help dry them off after mom licks them up good. OOHOHOHOHOH did you get the camera??????

ray: for everything to go smooth as ever. I would make sure to keep Butch away from her. Most bucks will not hurt them on purpose but they have been knowns to kill the babies. (I believe a freak accident).

Keep us posted. Fingers are crossed.


----------



## MysticHollowGoats (Sep 10, 2008)

:clap: babie r coming.... :baby: sending lots of easy kidding vibes your way!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Hows it going bbredmom?? You're killing me!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I wonder if this silly girl is making a fool out of her mommy? Hope shes progressing :hug:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

oh my gosh - I knew I should have asked fro bbredmom's phone number before she ran to the goaties - I am SOOOOO wondering what is going on


----------



## bbredmom (Sep 30, 2008)

Sorry, sorry, sorry, sorry, I should have checked in earlier. I fell asleep.

No. Baby Goats! I dont understand! She should have popped by now. Should I remove her food? Rub her belly? Burn inscence?

She seems perfectly alright. She's itchy though, keeps scratching her belly with her horns.

Arrrggggghhh!

How do you guys stand it!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank goodness she's still making you wait!! I was getting worried :roll: She will tell you when she's ready....believe it or not...YOU WILL KNOW...and all these signs are leading up to the BIG one that will tell you when.  So don't pull your hair out yet, though you may want to :hug:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Her itching her belly with her horns is really good. That is contractions mine do it when they are in labor. When mine do that it is normally within 4 hours or so.

It sounds like you are going to be pulling a all niter. Hope you have the  and you have lots of blankets to stay warm
Do you have molasses to give her warm molasses water when she is done?

Good thing you got some sleep, because you will need it.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Just go to sleep, then she will have them. :slapfloor: Or go do some laundry, grocery shopping, ect. lol

She's just having way too much fun with you now.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

OH man, nothing yet? Or you outside with the new babies?

I have to go to bed so I will check in the morning at work. Good Luck


----------



## Candy (May 14, 2008)

Well, did you get sleep or did we get 'kids' :shrug: :hug: 
Candy :sun:


----------



## bbredmom (Sep 30, 2008)

No kids. :GAAH: I was going to sleep in the barn with her, but hubby insisted I come inside. A cold front blew in last night, and he was worried about me getting sick. We turned the monitor up to max. I goat about 6-7 hours, which really helped.

:SIGH: This morning she was still posty, no ligament-less, and still munching away. Butch is now grunting at her through the pen slats, and prances around the barn every once in a while. 

I just hope she can wait until 4:45 when I cen be home with her. ray:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

OH you poor thing :hug: . Now you know what we all go through every year, and we keep doing this to ourselves. You ask WHY?? Because we are all totally crazy.

I hope she holds off for you. Goes she have any discharge yet? Some of my does will get a long discharge and others I never ever see it.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Why don't you ship her over here and I will watch her for you!!! :shrug:


----------



## bbredmom (Sep 30, 2008)

Alright, I'm going home in ten minutes. Hubby left me the computer. Hopefully there will either already be babies, or babies tonight! Donnie said they were dancing in Rosies Belly before he left. She continued to eat, almost bored with the whole thing!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

OH, I thought you were going to tell you us have beautiful babies. :hair:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

can't wait. someone one here said that they are giving birth very soon if their eyes are bloodshot, maybe we could see if that works? 

hoping an uneventful kidding.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

wow.......still nothing..... :? .........I was sure she would of popped ........,,but I guess she isn't quite ready yet...............:shades:


----------



## bbredmom (Sep 30, 2008)

Still nothing.

How long can a goat be in pre-labor? Weeks? I wont last that long!

The Buck is now infatuated with her. He sticks his nose in the slot between their pens, and makes a farty noise at her. He doesn't even want to eat! They can't reach each other, so dont worry.

She's positively frisky. I dont know how many people have asked me "Are you sure she is pregnant?"

She is pregnant, right?

Here are some pics from tonite. I was sure she was going to pop last night.




























Can goat have Braxton-Hicks contractions?

Save me!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

wow, she is a beautiful doe. From the pictures that I could see, she doesn't have much of a bag, BUT not all goats bag up BEFORE. I sure have a few that like to wait until minutes before they kid to really bag up. 
YES she is pregnant. Do you have a picture of the buck? I am just so curious. I just love her deep color.


----------



## bbredmom (Sep 30, 2008)

Thank you so much! Her color has gotten darker with her winter coat...I can't wait to see what the babies look like.

Her bag is bigger than it looks in the pictures. Her teats are HUGE! Almost porno goat.

Here is Jack. We lost him and our lil bit three weeks ago. Dogs dug under my fence, killed Lil bit outright (who was also pregnant), and Gravely wounded Jack. He hun on till we got home. We had to put him to sleep two days later, so these babies are doubly special to us.

Wasn't he handsome!










Rosie and Lil'Bit


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Oh these babies are going to be so special. I am so sorry that you lost them, I must of missed that post. 
Yes he was a very handsome boy.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

anything? beautiful doe btw


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

OK, is no news going to be good news? ray:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Just talked with Kate - she is at work - NO babies.

However, this doe was bred to where she could be on day 150 between 10/30 and 11/5. So this soe would be hitting 145 tommorrow if she took on the very first day that they were together.

I told her that the doe is just messing with her because they are both new to this - and you know, it is the Code coming out. :ROFL: :ROFL: 

She is in a meeting - but I will let you know anything that I hear.

Kate - they will come, I promise!!!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

yeah, i cant wait till feb starts with kidding season. :ROFL:


----------



## bbredmom (Sep 30, 2008)

I dont know how you multiple-doe folks stand it! There must be good drugs floating around out there that I dont have....

She is desperately bored. I let her out yesterday to play with Etta and our wether Sundance, and instead of playing, she started harrassing and butting Etta! Almost flipped her on her side. Of course, then sundance felt the need to stand up for Etta, and Sophies was trying to protect Rosie....

Then I treid to walk her on lead, but she laid down and wouldn't move.

Its a mess! I'm a mess! Hubby is insane!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

I understand completely! Hang in there, you are NOT going crazy. It just seems like it. :GAAH:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

OH Kate, Welcome to the Wonderful world of goats. YEP, they do totally drive you insane BUT it is a insane that I totally look forward to when it comes to that time.

I do believe that is why we are all here, so we can ntalk to others and see we are NOT the only ones that are going crazy.


----------



## bbredmom (Sep 30, 2008)

Y'all, I'm starting to get depressed. I know that sounds melodramatic, but tonite her contractions have settled down to almost nothing. Her vulva isn't puffy at all, and I'm sick of my family asking "are you sure she's pregnant?"

Could this be a false pregnancy? I know goats are sometimes prone to it...

This website says that when dairy goats are bred out of season, a false pregnancy can occur.

http://www.tennesseemeatgoats.com/articles2/falsepregnancy.html

But if it a false one, why is Butch the Buck all "Hey Sexy Momma"?

And I dont want to put her back in with the other goats, in case she really is pregnant.

I'm only asking because it just seems weird to me that she started with almost labor Wednesday, but now its settled down to nothing!

*Sigh*

Sorry, dont mean to whine. I'm just so inexperienced, and I hate it when I look like a fool in front of folks.

Thanks for listening to my whininess.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Kate - 

You are fine! You said that you and your hubby could feel and see the babies moving around. They will come I promise. They will be here ..... hmmmmm...... I will say Friday about 2 am. Do you have any new pictures of her udder? I know that you had mentioned that it was getting bigger.

Would love to sneak a peak at it!!! You will be so happy when the babies are here. And as soon as you go through this a few times it gets easier - you know exactly what to look for and everything. 

I did this same exact thing with Daisy for about 3 1/2 weeks and I didn't have a breed date for her. I was taking videos and posting them thinking she was in labor. DH thought that I had lost my mind. NOW, I can predict them within 12 hours on my own goats that I can touch and feel and know exactly what is going on. Only 2 snuck past me and didn't know she was in early labor and came home to babies.


----------



## bbredmom (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks, I needed to hear that. 

I'm so weird, for every obvious pregnancy thing, I come up with a non-pregnancy alternative. Like with babies-I said it could be gas and big food.

I'll take a pic of her udder in the morning. She is very butt-picture shy. I'll have to have hubby hold her.

Thanks again.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

No problem. 

I will be home most of the day tommorrow if you want to call and "chat". I will go to get the animals fed and maybe brush out the horses, but I always take my cell with me no matter what.

I am fixin to go to bed now - as the adreneline rush of the 5 new goats is wearing off and I am crashing - but have a good night. They will be here soon - I promise!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

yes we all need eachother for goat group therapy. lol. We all (most of us) look forward to kidding season, and then we all go nuts. its a goat thing. 

Yes she is pregnant, cant wait to see what happens. :thumb:


----------



## bbredmom (Sep 30, 2008)

OK, this is the best udder shot I can get riht now. She's keeping her legs close together (I guess thats being "posty"), so her udder doesn't show as well as a week ago.

It definitely looks bigger in person....

Today










Monday Night. See how her legs are further apart?










I'm going to be away most of the day-I'm finally getting a bathtub! I'm only had a shower for months. Oh, the luxury of a long soak.....


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Her udder still looks to have a bit to fill if she is a "typical" kidder. Her cha-cha may not be pushed out as much as the kids are positioning for their grand appearance and not just playing and kicking, putting pressure against the vagina.

A "posty" girl refers to the back legs actually straightning. They will look like they are walking on stilts made of wood. I am looking for pics of mine that I have so you can compare. It is hard to see the first few times on most does - but if you see it, you will never forget it!

Blanca - Not "posty"



















Blanca "posty" (10 hours before delivery)




























You can also see how sunken she is and her tail is cinked over to the side - (she gave me quads)


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

kelebek - great referance pics. thank you!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I added the pics of Blanca that I took today not posty so you can really see the difference between the two!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Don't ever feel "embarrassed" here.....we all have doubts with our "expectant" mom's! I've had my girls for years and a FF snuck her kid out and I didn't even know she was in labor! Your doe will let you know, believe me, you've had a "trial run" on the signs that didn't bring ay kids...you will know, honest! And Allison posted some very great pics...posty is just that "standing on posts"...you can see the angle of the rear leg is totally straightened and she appears to be standing on her toes.....delivery can be anywhere from an hour to 12 hours once they go "posty". Your does udder will be gtting even more filled as you wait....as a FF it may not be huge but it will be bigger than what she has. :hug:


----------



## bbredmom (Sep 30, 2008)

OK, so I got home last night, went to check on the goaties. Butch the Buck and Sundance the Whether were trying to fit as much of their head through the 5x5 squares of the fencing as possible, and making kissy face at Rosie.

Rosie looked like her belly was about 6" off the ground, and somone has streched her head to toe. Her ligs were almost gone, and her vulva was relaxing and contracting. She's also streching and scratching her belly a lot. I was sure I would have babies last night or today, but so far, she is still holding on to them! 

ARRRRRGGGHH!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

hopefully soon hun, hopefully soon!!!!

I bet you may come home to babies tonight or this weekend!


----------



## bbredmom (Sep 30, 2008)

Arg, that's the problem, I'm stuck at this stupid conference! I wasn't even going to go home tonite b/c it will be so late. 

But waht if she neeeeeds meeeeeee........*end whine*

Allision, I may ship her to you, just so someone else can deal with her stubborness!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Ship her on over - whats one more :slapfloor: :ROFL: :slapfloor: :ROFL:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Yes her udder needs to fill in a lot but some does look like that and then you walk outside later and boom that udder is huge. Barbie's udder is a little bigger than hers, but she still has a long way to go. Barbie should kid this weekend I think. I do hope so!!!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

so , anything happening yet?


----------



## bbredmom (Sep 30, 2008)

Yay! I'm home! But no babies.

But, I do have pictures. Her udder is very full and tight. Its a lot bigger than it looks in these pictures.

Babies come soon!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

oh yea.. her udder is growing! babies soon i hope.. she doesn't look posty though


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Rosie is having her kid/s as we speak - I just got off of the phone with kate and there is one hoof coming out - no sign of the other yet or a nose - sack has popped. She is going to call me back in a few - ray: for an easy delivery


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

So far so good!!!! She has had 1 kid like text book - is cleaning her and Kate is taking lots of pictures for us!!! kate said - NO WAY is she leaving the barn, so I told her that I would send a message!

Congrats on the first little one Kate!!!!!!!!! :leap: :stars:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations!! :stars: Can't wait to hear more.......and PICCIES!!! :dance:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

yaya babies!~


----------



## bbredmom (Sep 30, 2008)

At 12:42 PM Central time, Jack Junior was born! And a better, easier delivery could not have gone better.

And in my opinion, He is the most beautiful baby ever born.

The wether is perfect her, around 75 degress, its sunny, I'd had a full nights sleep...she'd obviously not read the doe's code of honor!

And without further ado, heeeeere's JJ!
































































Album:

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v80/katikate/Jack Junior/

Isn't he beautiful!


----------



## bbredmom (Sep 30, 2008)

ok, question. Rosie has expelled the placenta (yuck). she did that about an hour after JJ was born. However, she is still oozing red, thick mucus, and is having contractions. Should I be concerned? Or is this just normal, clearing the birth mucus procedure? Thanks!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Kate --

That sounds pretty normal - and then in about 2 weeks you will notice that she will have another bout of bleeding - that is when she will clean herself out again.

JJ is just adorable!! Congrats. His markings are just amazing!!!!!! :stars: :stars:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Oooohhhh  He is gorgeous! Congrats for a safe delivery and a beautiful baby!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

beautiful coloring......so cute......


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

What a handsome little guy!!! Congratulations on your first delivery!!! :leap:


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

He is BEAUTIFUL! Congrats! Good job as a goatie midwife!


----------



## Iwantgoats (Oct 3, 2008)

What a gorgeous kid!! Congratulations :stars:


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

He is so very, very cute!! Love the ears and markings! What a handsome little guy!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

he is soo beautiful!  and cute!


----------



## Candy (May 14, 2008)

Happy Birthday, JJ :birthday: Congratulations, MOM :dance: He's just beautiful!
Candy :sun:


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

Congrats and what a nice looking buckling!


----------



## bbredmom (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks everyone! Kid and mom are doing great! I'm so happy it all went well.

Would y'all call his coloring agouti? His markings are perfectly symmetrical on his body. Soooooo pretty.


----------



## tremayne (Feb 8, 2008)

What a handsome little man you have.  

Best wishes and congrats to all concerned. He's a real cutie!

Anna


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

He doesn't really look agouti to me - but maybe when he is a couple days old and you have him out in the light it will be easier to see his coloring and get it "color coded" correctly :0)


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

OK, Kate He is beautiful. I was going crazy all weekend. My Modume (SP) went out at home so i can not get on the internet. I thought about you all weekend. 
He is just the cutest, that last picture shows he knows he is. :clap: :stars: 

SO does DH believe you know that she was pregnant? :slapfloor:


----------



## bbredmom (Sep 30, 2008)

Aww, thanks sweetgoats! That's probably why it went so well, all these good goat vibes coming my way.

Yes, DH is now convinced she was pregnant. . Although for hours afterward he was all "Are you sure there is ony onle...she still looks big!"

"Honey,", I'd say "She's just a fatty. Its ok."

"Oh......Are you sure"

*palm to forehead* "Go play with the baby"


----------

